# i have an esse dragon 2029 stove



## dragon631 (Nov 20, 2014)

can anyone tell me about fixing the glass in the front and approximately the value of what I can potentially sell the stove for a little bit of history etc


----------



## coaly (Nov 21, 2014)

Not difficult or expensive to replace Mica. Normally there is a frame inside that pinches it to the door frame. It is available in different clarity, clear being more expensive. Picture it being flaked off a stone, like clear slate. It can't be bent much before breaking. I get it from Woodman's, but there are many sources. Here's a page to give you an idea.
http://www.antiquestoves.com/mica/micaglass/

Spray any hardware inside like screws or stove bolts that hold the frames together with PB Blaster keeping it wet for days to let soak. Sometimes the hardware needs to be drilled out. Not difficult at all if it comes apart easily.

Discontinued 2007;
http://www.stovespares.co.uk/esse-dragon-multi-fuel-stove-spare-parts.html


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2014)

Woodmans also sells mica (isinglas)
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/4847/Mica-or-Isinglass.html
Or buy actual parts from the UK. Here is a location with some history for the stove:
http://www.stovespares.co.uk/esse-dragon-multi-fuel-stove-spare-parts.html


----------

